# Gunners Up Vrs. Zingers



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Which one is better?? GU SOG or Mini zinger Winger


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Their respective websites list approximate throwing distances. I prefer ZW's latch/release system by far over GU, I cuss GU every time I load one. Other than that there are pretty much the same machine.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

My GU SOG seems to have an issue everytime I went to use it. Broken wire on servo motor connection, loose parts, parts falling off etc. I gave up on it and bought custom made wingers.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I have two GU SOG that I have owned for over 3 years, numerous launches and never a problem. I have replaced the rubber twice since I have owned them but that is the only maintenance I have performed, no complaints from me on GU. Can't speak to ZW as I have never owned them.


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

i kind of thought i would get more opinions then just two.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

My GU SOG has been fine (with Dogtra electronics.) Replaced elastics, that's it. My guess is that Zingers are just fine, too. Get one or two of each.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I love my Zinger Winger II G4 (Dogtra release). It is light weight, throws a bumper a long ways and does pretty well with dead ducks. I am saving my $$ for another.


----------



## Pipe Creek Retrievers (Sep 28, 2013)

I just set up my Zinger Winger Mini Z's today for the 1st time, (Dogtra Releases), and I was extremely happy with the performance of them. I got very good launch distances using dokken deadfowl redheads & mallards. I would say they launched them easily 25-30 yards. Easy set up and take down and light but durable. I was like you, confused as to which to get, I asked a few retriever trainer friends and one in particular said that they had the Gunners up and sold them and bought Zingers due t not being happy with the GU. I bought mine through Joe Dutro of Team Take 'Em look him up on the web and give him a call, he will give you honest feedback. He is very impressed with the mini z's.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I prefer Zinger for a number of reasons, but there are as many folks who prefer GU. Sort of like trucks, pros, etc.--the folks that use one aren't going to say anything bad about them. From using both, there are some things that are better on one versus the other but either generally gets the job done.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

nick_wilburn said:


> i kind of thought i would get more opinions then just two.


Use search function


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Sold all of my GU and bought zingers. I like zingers better. Better quality no problems with them.

Russell


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

sold all my Zingers and bought Gunners Up....

Gunner's have better safety latch for me!!!

Either will serve you will.


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2010)

I have both , and both do a good job. Anything mechanical will need some maintenance - how much depends somewhat upon the care given.


----------

